# BMI rechnen



## Silin00 (17. Jan 2021)

Moin Moin ;
Kann jmd. mir sagen woran mein Fehler in diesem Programm liegt:
package Aufgabe_8_2;
import java.util.Scanner;

public class Aufgabe_8_2 {

    public static void main(String[] args) {
          Scanner sc = new Scanner(System.in);
          System.out.print("Gewicht bitte in kilogramm eingeben: ");
          double gewicht = sc.nextDouble();
          System.out.print("Größe bitte in Meter eingeben: ");
          double größe = sc.nextDouble();
          double BMI = gewicht / (größe * größe);
          System.out.print("The Body Mass Index (BMI) ist " + BMI + " kg/m2");
       }


}


----------



## httpdigest (17. Jan 2021)

Die Frage ist: Warum glaubst du, dass dieses Programm einen Fehler beinhaltet?

```
Gewicht bitte in kilogramm eingeben: 120
Größe bitte in Meter eingeben: 1,40
The Body Mass Index (BMI) ist 61.22448979591837 kg/m2
```
Funktioniert doch?


----------



## mihe7 (17. Jan 2021)

httpdigest hat gesagt.:


> Die Frage ist: Warum glaubst du, dass dieses Programm einen Fehler beinhaltet?
> 
> ```
> Gewicht bitte in kilogramm eingeben: 120
> ...


Nach adipös kommt breiter als hoch?!?


----------



## Silin00 (17. Jan 2021)

httpdigest hat gesagt.:


> httpdigest hat gesagt.:
> 
> 
> > Die Frage ist: Warum glaubst du, dass dieses Programm einen Fehler beinhaltet?
> ...


----------



## Silin00 (17. Jan 2021)

mihe7 hat gesagt.:


> Nach adipös kommt breiter als hoch?!?


ja ?


----------



## httpdigest (17. Jan 2021)

> aber beim Rechnen kommt es zu einer Fehler


Nein, kommt es nicht.


----------



## Silin00 (17. Jan 2021)

httpdigest hat gesagt.:


> Nein, kommt es nicht.


okay , Danke


----------



## mihe7 (17. Jan 2021)

@Silin00 nach wie vor gilt:


httpdigest hat gesagt.:


> Die Frage ist: Warum glaubst du, dass dieses Programm einen Fehler beinhaltet?



"Kommt es zu einem Fehler" heißt gar nix, so lange Du uns nicht mitteilst, wie sich dieser äußert. Gibts eine Fehlermeldung? Ist das Ergebnis falsch? Spinnt die Kaffeemaschine?


----------



## httpdigest (17. Jan 2021)

Silin00 hat gesagt.:


> okay , Danke


lol? Ja, äh bitte? I guess... wofür auch immer.


----------

